# Suche jemanden der mich Wirbt



## Finch1234 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach einem sehraktiven WoW spieler der mich Wirbt! Ihr solltet bereit sein mehrere Chars mit mir zusammen hochzuleveln und währendessen im Ts oder skype zu quatschen!
bei weiteren Fragen einfach adden Finch#2537


----------



## Slystaler (10. Oktober 2016)

Hey, falls du noch keinen gefunden hast, werde ich mich heute bei dir melden.


----------



## G2Amory (11. Oktober 2016)

Hello guys.
Over the last weeks a lot of people asked where they can buy Legion save and cheap.
The team of G2A worked a lot to offer you the best deal for WoW.
 
**You can get Legion for a fair price.
No fakes. No scam.**
https://www.g2a.com/r/g2abuylegion
 
**Furthermore to guarantee the best experience in WoW and Legion we stocked our Gametimecards and are proud to present the cheapest 60-Day Gametimecards you will find online.**
https://www.g2a.com/r/wow60daysgtc


----------

